# 5dp5dt negative first response - can I stop taking the progestetone?



## Bethshine82_2008

Well as expected it's a negative adding weight to my never going to get pregnant gut feeling.

It's 5dp5dt and I tested with a first response early response which I'm certain would be positive by now but it's absolutely negative, no ghost of a second line. It's really sensitive and I'm sure it would be positive if I was pregnant. 

Think I'm ok to stop the progestetone? It's making me weepy and bloated and I've had enough to be honest.
I'm so fed up. We've had two failed fresh cycles and this was a donor embryo cycle of a high quality blastocyst. I'm starting to think I have implantation issues on top of everything else. We've spent close to £20k and have absolutely nothing to show for it. 

It's so depressing.


----------



## Guest

Hi I'm sorry you're feeling like that   Everything I've read has said how important it is to keep going with the progesterone until clinic test date, but you could also ring your clinic for advice. Hormone levels are different in everyone so it would be a shame to stop if you later got a positive result. I hope you can find some things to occupy yourself with & keep busy, I know how hard it is as I'm in my 2ww also.
Good luck       xxx


----------



## aussiebub

Hi Beth

Im sorry to hear you are sounding down
I really wouldn't stop the progesterone and would wait until 9dp5dt to be certain its a negative
Wishing you all the best for a positive outcome. Its such a draining experience emotionally and financially.
Sending hugs


----------



## Lilypink

Beth I'm 5dp5dt too & my OTD isn't for another 9 days.
Please don't worry yet your testing super early! Loads of people don't start getting a + on frer until 9dp5dt. There is a Lady now on march 2ww thread who had a bfn on 8dp5dt then bfp 9dp5dt! 
Hang on in there - good luck xxxx


----------



## Bethshine82_2008

Thank you.

I just think a frer is so sensitive - my testing date is Thursday. My blood test date would be tomorrow but we aren't having bloods I'm just going to take a hpt. If my blood test day would be tomorrow then surely a first response would show up today? 

I've emailed the clinic. I will probably stop taking the progesterone. I knew the cycle would fail from the outset really. I briefly felt optimistic but I should have known better.


----------



## wendycat

I am the queen of early testers and I can tell you now that 5dp5dt is mega early to be making decisions about stopping your needs. wait it out, you do not want to give yourself something to beat yourself up with if it turns out that you are pregnant and you stopped taking your meds xxx


----------



## Bethshine82_2008

Do you think so? Even with a frer which is pretty accurate six days early? 
I just think if they are expecting a blood test to be positive tomorrow then the level would be high enough to show on a really sensitive test.  I will email the clinic anyway. I will take the progesterone this morning just in case. 

Why is it all so hard? What's wrong with me?


----------



## Lilypink

I think even with a frer your testing super early! Technically your only 10dpo and if you look at the frer statistics it's only 50% accurate.
Bloods are a lot more sensitive then HPT. 
Chin up now you can do this your PUPO! Xx


----------



## Bethshine82_2008

Frer is 87% accurate four days before missed period so 10dpo.

I suppose there's an outside I'm in the other 13% but I think it's highly highly unlikely.


----------



## wendycat

Yes, you are testing right on the cusp of when you can actually start testing. It's so absolutely mega early yet. Plus, you're basing it on ovulation when IVF is not the same, the embryos get put back and they don't implant straight away, takes up to a week in some cases while they have a little think about what they're doing.    Even on FRER you are unlikely to see anything this early. At this very very early stage the HCG is intermittent, not high enough to be concentrated enough. Give it a couple of days x


----------



## evan80

Beth I agree with the other ladies. On my fresh cycle which was a bfn I started bleeding a week after et, got a bfn 9 days post and my clinic insisted that i should keep taking my meds until their test date because they had cases when some of their patients consistently got bfns when testing early but then got a bfp very close to the test date. When I had my first fet I started bleeding again a week after embryo transfer and got a bfp about 9 days post transfer.  If you want to be more accurate forget about frer and go for the hcg quantitative blood test as that would give you an indication. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Lilly83

I agree too, far too early to get a true result, there's a useful site I think it's called 'countdown to pregnancy' and it tells you what % of people get a true result at each dpo

Good luck! 

L x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

I really think 5dp is too early - I think the earliest I would do is 9-10dp. I think there are some clinics happy for you to test at 10dp so 9 isn't a million miles away.

Hold on for a few days and test again or as others have said, have a hcg blood test (but again I'd wait a couple of days). Good luck  

Grey xx


----------



## amandalmexico

Absolutely do not stop your meds. 5dp5dt is far too early. I tested at 5dp a 5 day transfer with a FRER With FMU and got a bfn. I then tested 13dpt and got a strong BFP. My betas are sky high. If I would have stopped the meds I would have lost the baby. That's why clinics give a long test date to be on the safe side.


----------



## Emma02

Far too early hun!! With my last FET, I tested early at 7dp5dt and it was a negative! I then tested on my OTD, and it was a positive and have a beautiful little girl, so please don't give up hope just yet xxx


----------



## Bethshine82_2008

But was that testing with a first response or a less sensitive test.

Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Pegaroo

Hi

I did the same thing yesterday. I tested 8 days post transfer and have a bfn, I want to give up all my meds as like you am feeling lots of progesterone side effects and have really upset myself with this bfn.

But after extensive (I've been trawling the Internet on the subject for 24 hours) the advice is pee tests before 9-10 days even if very sensitive are not completely accurate, everyone recommends a beta test on your correct test date.

I am going to hang in there until my 2ww is up and will continue with all my meds ( even thought every pill and jab is upsetting me so much).

Wishing you success x


----------



## muddy paws

Way, way too early! Don't stop your meds!!!! My clinic dont want you to test until you are 14-16 days past 5 dt! I know that sounds late but imagine if you stopped meds and it turned out you were pg? You'd lose the baby  Don't stop until you've had a def negative from the clinic. Some women take longer to get the hCG levels up... I didn't get a positive until 9dp5dt and I still think that is earlier than most women xx


----------



## Bethshine82_2008

But are these later positives on first responses? If you google first response 5dp5dt all are positive. 

I know I'm not pregnant, I just know.


----------



## Emma02

Mine was clear blue, they're very sensitive as well. X


----------



## amandalmexico

Beth. I tested at 5 days past a 5 day transfer. I had a perfect blast on board from a 24 year old donor. I tested with a FIrst response. I got a bfn. My clinic do not do bloods until 14 days post transfer and are one of the best clinics in the UK. 

I didn't think it had worked either. But I would never have stopped my meds. 

It's still early days but my betas are through the roof and equivalent to a twin pregnancy and yes I got a bfn with a first response. 

Sorry to sound harsh but I am shocked that you are ignoring all the comments posted and not waiting until at least 10 days past transfer. I wish you all the best and hope it is a BFP for you


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi,

As another serial tester, on my successful cycle, I first tested positive at 6dp5dt. Even on that day, I got a positive on a digital test and the first response test that same day was negative.

I know it's so hard, but I do believe you are a tad early.

Hope you get your miracle.
Dee


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

I tested with First Response at your5dpt  5dt and 6dpt both neg ,7dpt faint positive hcg at 9dpt 428, and i was carrying twins at that point.

Be very careful my lovely we are all different if you stop meds and you are pregnant and something happens you will have to live with the consequences of your actions not worth it,all for the sake of waiting for a couple of days.

2wk wait is horrible but please give your little embie a chance.

Katie


----------



## CharlieJ

Bethshine!! I tested 5days post 2x5dt and got a BFN on first response. I too was disheartened but that's the risk you take when you test early. By 9dp5dt I had a faint positive on the first response. 

Please don't stop your meds- if you are pregnant it will help maintain your endometrium to give your embryo a chance to snuggle in.
You sound fed up and angry which is understandable but you have to give it a fair chance!


----------



## Lola2014

Hi I know how u feel, I tested yesterday at  5dp5dt and got a bfn. I am really upset and have the same feeling that It just hasn't worked for me, but I'm going to carry on with the progynova and gestone, I would never forgive myself if I stopped and then I was pregnant. It's just not worth the risk.   For u that u will get a bfp in a few days, good luck x


----------



## Bethshine82_2008

Thank you - good wishes to everyone else going through this at the moment.

I will keep taking the progestetone even though it feels like I'm just kidding myself. I'm very very very sad. I don't know if I can keep
Doing this. We said we'd keep trying until we got there, but what if - as my gut feeling is - we never get there?
It's costs us so much already, not just financially but emotionally. I've hardly any friends left because I'm just too emotionally drained to bother with them. It doesn't help that they've all popped out babies one after another with ease but that is my problem not theirs and have tried to be happy. It's more that I just feel
So depressed and drained that I don't want to see anyone at all. No one knows that we've had repeated fertility treatment so I get a lot of 'when are you having a baby' and 'here hold my baby, ooooh it suits you' and it breaks my heart.


----------



## amandalmexico

Beth. I know how hard it is. I had numerous failed cycles. I struggled to cope with a mc.  I lost my job due to my mc and various other reasons and I wasnt the same person I was before I started this journey. But we have to stay strong and positive. I really hope this is your time and good luck. Please please don't stop your meds. and truly 5dp5dt is too early. Please don't test again for a few days. I didn't test again until 13dpt as I was running low on meds and although I was convinced it hadn't worked as I had no symotoms this time I still wouldn't risk stopping my meds without being 100% sure. If you are pregnant you need to meds to support your baby. Tske care xx


----------



## 100480

Beth it is definitely to early to make a decision to stop taking any of your meds. I tested at 7dp5dt with a FRER and it was negative, then the next day I got a very faint positive so I don't think the FRER are always accurate as early on as they say. Testing 5 days after a 5-day transfer really is the absolute earliest you could possibly get a positive, so it would be inaccurate for many women this early. Blood tests can also pick up a smaller amount of HCG than the HPT so that's why blood test dates are often before a HPT date. I would definitely continue with all your meds as if it is positive but just too early to tell, you could compromise the continuing development of the embryo xx


----------



## Flips

Beth I found this on another forum

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells &
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on
HPT

Now obviously not every blastocyst knows what timetable it's meant to be on, so it's only a guide, but it might only just be implanting. I had heavy bleeding at 4dpt after my last FET but I carried on with the meds just in case.


----------



## wibble-wobble

If you stop meds now you'll probably wonder what if, for the rest of your life. 10 days post ov is super early even out in the real world of conception

The stats your reading aren't based on ivf pregnancies so you can't really accurately compare yourself to them.

Hang on in there until otd, give yourself the best chance of letting the embie implant and do its thing


----------



## Bethshine82_2008

http://www.surromomsonline.com/support/showthread.php?204278-BFP-after-5-day-FET

It's stuff like the above that makes me abandon all hope. Most women got a positive at 4 or 5 days past 5dt and those that voted later often hadnt tested as early as that.

Part of me thinks if I have some more tests to make sure I don't have any endo and my hormone levels are ok (which noone has ever checked) and everything is ok then it's a numbers game. If we keep trying with donor embryos surely sooner or later we will be successful. My clinic say if you have three transfers with them you have over 95% chance of success. Can't help thinking we will be in the 5%...

Our diagnosis is male factor and dh went to the gp for tests really early on as I had a gut feeling we would have problems, actually my feeling all along has been we will never conceive. Officially our clinic were optimistic as I was only 29 when we first started all this. But with each turn it seems more and more likely that my gut feeling was right.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## wibble-wobble

Only 49 people have voted in that poll, personally I wouldn't give the stats there time of day!


----------



## evan80

Beth don't read too much into these polls. With only 49 voters it cannot be accurate. I think that anyone going through ivf believes that they will never conceive especially after multiple failed cycles. But miracles do happen and you just have to keep positive. During my fet cycle I decided to go for acupuncture and it helped me to relax. Just don't give up. Best of luck xxx


----------



## Pegaroo

Oh Beth you are really having the horrors today,

That poll you are reading is not at all rigorous, it might as well be loo roll...ignore it. Just hang tight for a few more days. Have a beta test on you appointed day and then you can either celebrate or not and then put this cycle to bed.

What ever the outcome give it a couple of weeks before you make any decisions about your future. When my last cycle failed I went bananas, I decided that surrogacy was the way forward, I went charging off without being ready and now daily have dodgy surrogacy companies from Mexico emailing and phoning me!

I feel your agony as my beta test is Friday and in my heart I know it's a lost cause, but i am still going to play by the rules and have a jolly great melt down on Friday.

So lovely Beth, join me in this ridiculous pill popping, injecting farce until beta day. My lesson learned from this week is never ever will I test early again.


----------



## Bethshine82_2008

See I find if I test before the date it kind of prepared me for a bfn. I lose a little hope each day. I think this cycle may tip me over the edge! I've been looking at buying a puppy. 

Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Pegaroo

I have 4 puppies...they are a lovely place to put all of your extra love and they make excellent cuddle partners if you need to shed a few tears 🐶

Sometimes you need to go over the edge to release all of that pent up emotion, so long as you eventually crawl back up onto the ledge I'm sure it's ok!

Xxx


----------



## Bethshine82_2008

We have a cat. She's pretty affectionate but not as good as a puppy. Sadly we can't really have a puppy because the cat would be horrified so I will have to make do with her for now.
A puppy would fill the gap better I think!


----------



## Pegaroo

I'm sure cats can be trained to accept lots of kisses! 🐱


----------



## Bethshine82_2008

Not as snuggly and loyal though. My cat would live with anyone who gave her dreamies cat treats. Plus she doesn't have a waggly tail. And she doesn't get excited when I get home, she tends to briefly open her eyes from her 20 hour nap, give me a disdainful look and go back to sleep.


----------



## Bethshine82_2008

Still bfn 6dp5dt - not a first response though. 
Also have period pain.  
I know you kind girls will say it's still too early but I think in the interests of sanity I have to accept this cycle hasn't worked out.

My next plan is to have further (expensive) investigations for implantation problems and have all my bloods done for hormone levels. Then if we go again and we know as far as we can that all is ok with me then at some point we might get an embryo that sticks. We might also ask them to do assisted hatching on the next ones and we'd probably have two out back. They told us 30% with one and 50% with two so I suppose it was ever likely to fail.


----------



## Guest

Beth I still hope you get a bfp. Btw I have a cat (called Merlin!) who I already had for a few years before we got our dogs. The first dog started out the same size as my cat but is now a lot bigger!! 9 months later we got our other dog, I love them all, they're so lovable. My cat has learned to put up with our 2 dogs and mainly lives upstairs   so it is possible. All the best xx


----------



## muddy paws

Beth - why are you putting yourself through all these early tests? Just hold out until a realistic test date!! 6dp5dt is still too early. Also cramps is a sign of pregnancy!


----------



## 100480

Beth if you feel you must test everyday then continue doing it, but you must still accept that the results may not be correct still this early on. You should not be writing this cycle off yet. If you read the 2 eeek wait forums, you will see lots of even most women get period-like pains but it often turns out to be implantation or just some unexplained pain but they still get a BFP. If doing a test every day is going to make you lose all hope, I would suggest waiting until OTD or at least a couple of days in between each test to give your HCG levels time to rise.


----------



## Bethshine82_2008

7dp5dt and still bfn on frer. 

I have stopped the progesterone today. It's effectively 12dpo and it would show by now on a first response and I don't feel pregnant. 

Deciding now whether to try again or give up. At the moment I'm leaning towards giving up. Maybe it's just not meant to be.


----------



## 100480

Beth as I stated before I still got a negative at 7dp5dt with a FRER. I think it isn't a sensible but a rash decision to stop your meds before OTD but that is your choice I suppose. I certainly wouldn't consider it until the clinic had given the all clear to do so at least.


----------



## TheresaMary

I am so sad for you Beth and I really think you need to carry on a bit longer.  I had a negative test with my daughter and lots of ladies here agree that things are a bit early for you.  Give yourself a few more days.  You have nothing to lose and everything to gain.  For the record, I didn't 'feel' pregnant either.  Sending big hugs xxx


----------



## muddy paws

I am really shocked that anyone would put themselves through IvF and then stop their progesterone before the clinic tells them to! Especially at only 7dpt! 
It is your decision but I think it is crazy and irresponsible. There is still a very strong possibility that  you are pregnant and by stopping your meds you are risking miscarriage. Why take that risk?


----------



## Emma02

I agree, it's silly and you will never forgive yourself if you get that BFP! After the amount of time and emotion that has gone into getting to this stage, you would be silly to throw it all away because of your gut instinct! Obviously it is up to you, but if you carry on with the meds, you can at least say you tried everything to make it work! Best of luck to you hun xx


----------



## Baking Queen

I'm sure there is a lady on here called Kitechick who got negatives far later than 7dp5dt and she had a really late BFP - and I mean late, well past what we're talking here.
Please don't give up yet.
BQ


----------



## Ali_123

Bethshine82_2008 said:


> Frer is 87% accurate four days before missed period so 10dpo.
> 
> I suppose there's an outside I'm in the other 13% but I think it's highly highly unlikely.


I definitely wouldn't come off progesterone just yet, what is the rush if you don't mind me asking? A period worked out as day 15 after egg collection/ovulation (14 full days and if you are charting day 15 then turns into day 1 once the period arrives). So a period wouldn't be missed until day 16 after egg collection. So FRER's would be 87% accurate by 12 days post egg collection (according to their own biased and probably small studies!).

I agree that FRER's are super sensitive but urine concentrations really do vary and it can take longer for the hormone to reach some women's urine than others. I got a VERY faint positive on FRER (as in barely visible) 13 days after egg collection, I knew this didn't bode well despite reassurance from my clinic and I was correct as it turned into a miscarriage, glad I gave it a chance by carrying on with my meds though.....Some women in my situation got better results and ongoing pregnancies despite faint lines!

Also - please note that FETS can be slower to develop, implant and produce HCG - that is a fact. I'd get back on the progesterone for a few more days if I were you!

Good luck.....x


----------

